# Nox Ich



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

The bottle says "Use for 3 days" 
Does this mean to add it to the tank for 3 days in a row? 
Or does it mean do the water change 3 days later and only dose the first day? 

There is no information given on this bottle at all. Very annoying. Their website is of no more help. 

I am guessing this means to dose each day for 3 days but I do not want to make that assumption and over-medicate the fish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

treat each day..do a water change on the 5th day..
nox-ich is a good medication ; except that it turns everything green..will take many water changes to get it back to normal..that is why i like Aquari-sol...very effective and will not discolor the water..


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

That's okay. I am just going to treat and then move the fishies. For the life of me I could not remember the name of Aquarisol when I went to the store a few weeks ago. I am treating solely out of paranoia. I really don't want ich to follow these guys into the 100 gallon. I keep talking myself into and out of treating them when the signs have been gone for about 6 weeks now. Paranoia won out. 

Once the fish are moved this tank will be drained and filled and drained and filled then bleached for a week and given to a friend for X mas. So I am certain that no heebie jeebies will follow the tank  I would hate to hand it over only to cause her problems before she starts. The bleach should help with any possible blue discoloration, and if not I know that part she is not worried about. She is not a picky person. 

Then the 20L gets put up. YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
All in time for Christmas


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Just don't add it to a tank you dont want the silicon permanetly blue in.


----------

